# نكت رخمة اخر حاجة



## san-mina (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*
عريس بيقول لعروستة انتي لازم تعرفي ان كلمتي ف البيت زي الساعة بصتلو بنظرة غضب قالها يعني لابتقدم ولا تاخر.

_واحد بيقول لصاحبة امبارح خليت مراتي تركع علي رجليها قالة صحيح لية قالة كانت بتقولي اطلع من ىتحت السرير.

_مرة بيسالو واحد بخيل طحن لو الدنيا بردت تعمل اية؟ فرد اقرب من الدفاية قالوا ولو بردت اكت ؟ قال اقرب اكتر قالوا ولو بردت اكتر ؟ قال الزق في الدفاية طب ولو نزلت تلج ؟ اشغل الدفاية وامرى للة

_مرة واحد غبى ماشي في الشارع عمال يقول يارب امد ايدي في جيبي الاقي 10 جنية مد ايدة في جيبة لقاه مخروم رجع يدور علي العشرة جنية

مرة واحد غبي لقي كنز قال كويس فاضل الخريطة



_احد غبى قوى حكموا عليه بالاعدام.. بعد ما علقوه فى المشنقه قعد يشاور ويخبط بأيده ورجليه ففكروه عاوز يقول حاجه مهمه.. ففكوه ونزلوه بسرعه.... فبص لهم وقال: ياااااةكنت هتخنق

_ مرة اتنين اصحاب بيقولو ابعض تصدق انا الخدام بتاعى غبى اوى فالتانى قالوه لا ده انا الخدام بتاعى اغبى فقالوه الاولانى تعالى نشوف ..راح الاول نادى الخدام بتاعه وقالوه خد الربع جنيه ده وروح اشترى ليه عربيه مرسيدس.. والتانى نادى الخدام بتاعه وقالوه روح النادى وشوفنى هناك ولا لآ فراحوا الخدامين و اتقبلو فى السكه فواحد منهم قال للتانى تصدق الراجل اللى انا بشتغل عنده غبى اوى تصور بعتنى اشتريله عربيه و ما يعرفش ان انهارده الحد والمحلات قافلة فالتانى قاله لا ده انا بشتغل عند واح اغبى من بتاعك تصور بعتنى النادى اشوفه هناك يعنى مش قادر يرفع سماعة التليفون و يسأل على نفسه

_واحد رخم دخل أحد المطاعم وطلب صحن فول، وبعدما أنتهي من آكله سأل الجرسون: كم تريد ثمناً للفول، اجابه: 13 قرشاً..مد الخبيث يده في جيبه وأخرج ال13 قرش ورماها على الارض.. وتكرر المشهد 3 أيام متتالية. وفي اليوم الرابع دخل المطعم وما معاه صرافة فاعطى الجرسون ربع جنيه(25) قرش وقال له واحد فول، طبعا الجرسون حب ينتقم منه فاحضر الباقي(12)قرش ورماهم على الارض وقال له خذ الباقي، فاخرج الرخم قرش من جيبه ورماه فوق ال( 12) قرش وقال للجرسون كمان واحد فول

_مرة واحد رخم اوى وقع في حفرة ، قال احسن

_واحد قال لأبوه بابا عاوز أكمل دراستي بره قال وايه المشكلة، قول لأمك تفرشلك في الحوش بس خد بالك لتبرد

_مره نكته ماشية بتعيط ليه؟؟ عشان واحد ضحك عليها​*[URL="http://san-mina.own0.com"]http://san-mina.own0.com[/URL]​


----------



## dark_angel (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*مش رخمين ولا حاجه بالعكس حلوين قوووي


مرسي ليك san-mina​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه
شكراااااااا حلوين


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههه

شكرا على النكت بانتظار ما هو احلى


----------

